# I give oral expecting gOod sex but its so boring I wana cheat!



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

When I first met him he was amazing in bed. He cheated I forgave and slowing our sex life is dying... He says he's a different person :'( I'm confused. He loves Oral so I do it everynight or sometimes twice a day hoping he will just do me. I'm sOoooo sexually frustrated. He doesn't even try anymore! I'm so sick of his laziness I just wana go out N have a one night stand! How can I get him to just let go?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

You are giving to much. Back off! He has no incentive to work when yo are giving that much.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

loveless25 said:


> When I first met him he was amazing in bed. He cheated I forgave and slowing our sex life is dying... He says he's a different person :'( I'm confused. He loves Oral so I do it everynight or sometimes twice a day hoping he will just do me. I'm sOoooo sexually frustrated. He doesn't even try anymore! I'm so sick of his laziness I just wana go out N have a one night stand! How can I get him to just let go?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is it possible he doesn't try anymore because he has checked out of the relationship? Just because you forgave him doesn't mean things are going to or are meant to work out. 

I think you are putting way to much effort into a situation where the effort isn't being returned.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

loveless25 said:


> He loves Oral so I do it everynight or sometimes twice a day hoping he will just do me. I'm sOoooo sexually frustrated. He doesn't even try anymore! I'm so sick of his laziness I just wana go out N have a one night stand! How can I get him to just let go?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you told him what you want or need? I have to ask why you are still giving him oral that much when you are getting nothing in return. It'd be one thing if you didn't mind not getting anything, but you clearly do mind. Why should he try if you're continuing to oblige his needs? Personally I'd pipe up and say I'm not doing that until you try to meet my sexual needs to. I know it sounds like tit for tat, but enough is enough if he isn't reciprocating. Good luck!


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

It seems to me you are overdoing the oral not only because he may like it or you as well, but I wonder if you are over doing it thinking it will make him want you more and not cheat again? 

Bottom line, back off on oral. See if he then comes to you and pleases you. If not, then rethink your situation.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

I can understand your situation but cut the capacity down what i advice you is not to cheat


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

The past 2 days I didn't do anything. 3 days ago I just stopped n went to bed.  well we did have sex but its the same. B o r I n g why should I tell him what I like when he already knows? He just says he's a different person. That he just doesn't do "those" kind of things anymore. WTf!!! Ugh I'm done. He put me thru Hell and when I forgive him he's a freakin hermit! What is with him! I tried talking to him he just blows me off. Think I'm ready for a new start...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

loveless25 said:


> The past 2 days I didn't do anything. 3 days ago I just stopped n went to bed.  well we did have sex but its the same. B o r I n g why should I tell him what I like when he already knows? He just says he's a different person. That he just doesn't do "those" kind of things anymore. WTf!!! Ugh I'm done. He put me thru Hell and when I forgive him he's a freakin hermit! What is with him! I tried talking to him he just blows me off. Think I'm ready for a new start...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If he is telling you he is a different person now, believe him. It seems he is also showing you that too. Best to move on.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Loveless25 - its likely this person you see now is the real him. 

Most people "wear" a facade or a "fake face", when they meet and start getting to know someone. They act and do things they normally wouldn't if they think it will get them something they want.

Then when the newness dies off and they become bored, or decide they don't want that anymore, they relax and become the person they always were. 

I gather by the way you post that you are 1 - not married. If your criteria for a relationship is mind blowing sex - then it's possible you are a sex addict. See a counselor and try to determine what you need to do to meet the right person, for the right reasons. The sex will come along afterwards.

Good luck. (I hope you aren't a forum troll!)


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

Omg I'm not a sex addict! I've been with him 3 yrs! We had amazing sex I just want that back. I didn't want him to touch me after he cheated. It took a while but I forgave him I wana move on. I want to have a good sex life. He talks about marriage but I can't marry this person he has become.I'm over it our lives r so different. I try to please him but he's not the same. Idk whAt he wnts anymore. I'm lost and sad. He's not what I want anymore. I feel like he used up everything on those "women" he cheated with! Like there's nothing left for me  I love him but its over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Since you aren't married - that makes breaking up / leaving him less difficult, doesn't it!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

loveless25 said:


> The past 2 days I didn't do anything. 3 days ago I just stopped n went to bed.  well we did have sex but its the same. B o r I n g why should I tell him what I like when he already knows? He just says he's a different person. That he just doesn't do "those" kind of things anymore. WTf!!! Ugh I'm done. He put me thru Hell and when I forgive him he's a freakin hermit! What is with him! I tried talking to him he just blows me off. Think I'm ready for a new start...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm confused... Do what things? Oral on you? If that is a need of yours in a relationship and he's telling you he doesn't do those things anymore, than yes, best to move on, also given that you feel you've exhausted your communication on this subject with him. You are not married and you can look on the bright side, you found this out now before you married him. Who knows though, if you decide to dump him over this and tell him why you are, he might just change his mind about not doing that anymore 

For a lot of couples, if you read up here at TAM, this is a very real problem and something that can manifest in a relationship. 

Good luck to you in whatever you decide


----------

